# How can you cure the bottle jaw with what?



## deafgoatlady

Hello. I am trying to help my friend.. I have never dealt with bottle jaw before and it is my first time. I am learning everyday no matter what.. Her doe looks like crap. I mean horrible.. And Now she got bottle jaw.. I cant believe it.. Becuz it is new to me. U know. What should I tell her to treat her with what? I do know that she gave her cydentic pour on for sheep 1 cc per 20 lbs yesterday. But I dont know if it is the right wormer.. She wants to give her doe the safegaurd. I dont know if it will work.. So I need your advice.. Let me know. Thanks..


----------



## Jyllie63

I had a doe with this over the summer....it took awhile, but she is finally good as new. I wormed her with Ivomec Plus, but the Cydectin should be just as good. She has swelling from anemia so she needs RedCell. I started with 15cc the first day and then 5cc every day or every other day. Hope this helps!


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

my friend has the same problem, i had her worm her with a new wormer and then gave her two shots of vitamen b complex i dont rember the dosage, but its going away, weve had her on it for two days and its almost gone compleatly, could give that a try


----------



## deafgoatlady

She did gave her redcell couple weeks ago but she didnt have bottle jaw couple weeks ago. I guess I will tell her to give redcell to her again..


----------



## Jyllie63

The thing with bottlejaw is that they will look better and then -Bam- they are swollen again. The Redcell treats the anemia (you can get it at TSC) and the anemia is what causes the swelling. I think b-complex is always a good idea when they aren't feeling well. My girls act like I've given them a miracle drug when they get B-complex :happy:


----------



## Jyllie63

deafgoatlady said:


> She did gave her redcell couple weeks ago but she didnt have bottle jaw couple weeks ago. I guess I will tell her to give redcell to her again..


Yes...from experience...you HAVE to give it to them at least every other day. I think that's why mine took so long to get better. I slacked on that and learned my lesson.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

where can you get red cell? is bottle jaw all its used for?


----------



## Jyllie63

DairyGoatSlave said:


> where can you get red cell? is bottle jaw all its used for?


From my understanding alot of horse owners use this just as a daily/weekly vitamin. I got mine at TSC in the horse department. It's a big purple jug.


----------



## deafgoatlady

I remembered that i told her over and over be sure give red cell everyday or every other day for 7 days. And i guess u are right it can came back just like that. WOW.. she is soo skinny and nasty looky. I really think she needs to look at copper issues. I read about bottle jaw and it says it can be from not getting enuff of copper or coccidia or stomach worms or stress.. That what I am wondering about that. Becuz she said that she did worm her three months ago with ivomec 1% or plus injectable.. Oh i dont know. But I will tell her again thou.. Thanks for informations thou..


----------



## deafgoatlady

Yes Jyllie is right that red cell is on horse dept.. Yeah..


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

thanks!


----------



## Jyllie63

If I remember right, it's when the goat gets liver flukes when the anemia happens which is why you need to worm with cydectin or ivomec plus (or any that says it works on liver flukes). I know my regular Ivomec didn't have that ingredient in it so I had to buy the Plus.


----------



## deafgoatlady

I think ivomec plus that will treat liverflukes.. I learned that if you treat the goat with copper and it will get rid of liverflukes too..


----------



## Patty0315

I hope the cydectin was given orally . worm her again in 10 days.


Patty


----------



## betsy h.

Sounds like there is some resistance to the wormer- 

It also sounds like the double up approach is needed- folks in TN usually use the double- a 'white wormer' and an 'avermectin product'- ie. something like Valbazen or Synanthic and Cydectin, Dectomax or Ivomec. Some folks are using three kinds of wormer since they are finding out that nothing is working, but the copper issue is the larger picture. 

Plus, something like Pyrantel Pamoate paste stays in the gut longer to do even more good.

Vets can test the poop for wormer resistance to see which product works the best and for how long.....


----------



## Patty0315

Also ...just caught this if she is using cydectin for sheep is it the same ingredients as the cow . I would think the active ingredients are lower and you would have to give more.

Bottle jaw will not go away over night.


Patty


----------



## Corky

Bottle jaw is not a desease. 
It is a symptom of enemia.
The enemia is usually caused by worms and or lice.
It can NOT be cured in a week.
Maybe the jaw will go down the the enemia takes a while to correct.

I worm and treat for lice and then start red-cell.
15CC twice a day on my adult Alpine goats till their eyelids have their pink back nice and bright.
This takes a couple of months usually.

The next thing I do is kick myself in the behind for letting them get this bad in the first place.
Sometimes we just get so busy time flies and it seems it was only yesterday they were checked for lice and worms but it has been too long obviously.

Also, check every one of your goats for worms.
If one has bottle jaw then the others are probably wormy or lice ridden too.

In the Winter it is usually lice and in the Summer it is usually worms.


----------



## moonspinner

Did your friend get a fecal on this goat? With one in as bad condition as you indicate I'd say a fecal is a must. At this point I wouldn't guess - this girl may have a cocci problem too. At least she would know what parasite she was dealing with.


----------

